# 01/20/2008 10:35pm It's snowing in Sioux City



## glockg23 (Jan 16, 2008)

01/20/2008 It's snowing in Sioux City Iowa at 10:35pm
about 2 inches of light fluffy snow and its still coming down hard
In a bit, I am going to take a quick nap, then head out to scrape that money off of the ground

Whats your weather situation?


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

glockg23;493531 said:


> Whats your weather situation?


Chicago (60540) 10:50Pm 1/20/08

Im reporting its dark outside, near 100% chance of sunlight by morning.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Grassbusters;493536 said:


> Chicago (60540) 10:50Pm 1/20/08
> 
> Im reporting its dark outside, near 100% chance of sunlight by morning.


hehe...george carlin, hippy dippy weatherman?


----------



## glockg23 (Jan 16, 2008)

Update 
01:08am and still snowing  
3 maybe 4 on the ground
and i can't sleep a wink


----------



## onemancrew (Feb 28, 2007)

Paullina here it is 2:55 pm still snowing here and about 6" plus


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

got a dusting in des moines


----------

